# EM-Effektive-Mikroorganismen



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier, das mit der Registrierung hat nicht geklappt (trotz mehrer Versuche).
Seit kurzem beschäftigt mich eine Frage - die auch über das Teichumfeld hinaus geht.

Habt ihr euch schon einmal mit EM (Effektive Mikroorganismen)beschäftigt? Eine Bekannte hat mir wahre "Wunder"dinge über diese Mikroorganismen berichtet. Sie setzt sie im Haus (Reinigung etc.), Garten (Bodenverbesserung, Kompostbeschleunigung) und sogar im Bereich der Gesundheit (Darm, Haut) ein. Ein Professor, Dr. Higa aus Japan, hat anscheinend verschiedene Mikroorganismen (aerobe und anaerobe!) in einer Lösung zusammengeführt. Diese Lösung in verschiedener Dosierung (mit Wasser verdünnt) wird in vielen Bereichen der Landwirtschaft, dem Gesundheitswesen und im Haushalt eingesetzt. Anscheinend wurden auch im großen Stil ganze Flüsse sogar Meeresbuchten (Japan) wieder regeneriert und konnten anschließend wieder für den lokalen Fischfang genutzt werden. 
Hier einige Links falls Interesse besteht
* defekter Link entfernt *
http://www.pflaum.de/nhp.dir/nh/archiv/2000/nhp05/a_nh-ff09.html
http://emev.owmedia.de/journal/berichte.asp
Ich habe mir jetzt mal zwei Bücher (Higa, Eine Revolution zur Rettung der Erde; und Mau, Fantastische Erfolge mit Effektiven Mikroorganismen) bestellt um mich mit dem Thema mal näher zu befassen. 
Interessant im Bereich unserer Teiche scheint die Möglichkeit des Schadstoffabbaus, Reduzierung des Bodenmulms (einige scheinen damit ja heftige Probleme zu haben) zu sein. Wenn man die Infos so ließt sollten diese Organismen der optimale Besatz für unsere Filteranlagen sein (bei minimalen Kosten im Vergleich zu den üblichen Filterstartern).
Laut Literatur können (und werden angeblich) sogar Schwimmbäder ohne jeglichen Chemie oder Chloreinsatz betrieben werden.

Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen machen können, egal ob im Haus, Garten oder Teich?

Herzliche Grüße aus dem schönen Wiesbach im Saarland
Horst


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

*....*

Hallo Horst,

ein sehr interessantes Thema muss ich sagen, was auch mich speziell im Bereich Pflanzenfilter interessiert hat. Wenn man einen PF mit diversem (und nicht nur mit Kies verschiedener Körnung) Material beschickt, erreichst genau diesen Effekt wie von dir beschrieben. Dort bilden sich 3 Zonen von sog. Mikroorganismen, die sich untereinander ergänzend zum Abbau von Schadstoffen und Zersetzung des Mulms beitragen.

Hab mal kurz deine erste Seite angeschaut (bin leider noch auf Arbeit), sehr informativ.

Wenn ich heute abend nicht zu spät zuhause bin, werde ich mal noch ein paar Erläuterungen dazu schreiben.

Zwecks deiner Anmeldung bitte deine Daten mit gewünschtem Nick und Passwort an webmaster@tommis-page.de und ich werde dir deinen Account einrichten. Es wäre nett wenn du dabei schreiben könntest, welche Fehlermeldung gekommen ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Administrator ,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Eine Mail von mir ist zu dir unterwegs.

Ich habe zwei Teiche, wobei der Kleinere im Laufe der Zeit die Funktion eines Filterteiches(ohne Fischbesatz) übernommen hat. Ich habe keine Probleme mit übermässigen Algenwuchs oder instabilen Wasserwerten. Ich lese hier und in einigen anderen Foren mit, und überall wiederholen sich die gleichen Themen (Algen, Mulm, schlechte Wasserwerte etc.). Regelmässig werden dann teuere Mittel (Algenvernichter, Mulmvernichter, Wasserklärer von den bekannten Herstellern - besonders der mit dem O...) gekauft. Meine Gedanken gehen in die Richtung - ein Liter der EM-Urlösung kostet überall in den Industrieländern ca. 24,- € (festgelegter Preis). Diese Lösung wird z.T. in erheblichen Verdünnungen bzw. Ansatzlösungen eingesetzt. Auch als Filterstartet im Frühjahr könnten sie ein preiswerter Ersatz sein (eine Portion von O.... kommt schätzungsweise so gegen 10,-€ - ich verwende dies nicht, deshalb sorry falls der Preis zu hoch ist). 
Wenn diese Effektiven Mikroorganismen tatsächlich so arbeiten wie beschrieben, und dies scheint so zu sein, wenn man die weltweiten Einsatzzahlen sieht, dann sind sie die preiswerte und ökologisch sinnvolle Ergänzung zu unseren Bemühungen in Sachen "Reinhaltung" unserer Teiche.
Da die Absatzwege und der Preis dieser Organismen festgesetzt sind, hat die Industrie verständlicherweise kein Interesse daran, und verkauft viel lieber die eigenen chemischen Produkte.

Viele Grüße aus Wiesbach im Saarland
Horst


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

*Macht hier einer Werbung?*

Der gast ( kein Name )schreibt:


Eine Bekannte hat mir wahre "Wunder"dinge über diese Mikroorganismen berichtet.

Oh, wieder neue Wunder. Und dann finden wir in dem link:

Gast
hiii astrid! 

unser biologie lehrerer hatte vor ca einem halben jahr mit seinen em`s angefangen, wir mussten müllschneiden usw....meine mutter musste natürlich sofort so eine flasche mit em kaufen und sie in unseren teich schütten! es hat worklich funktioniert: keine alge miehr weit und breit!!es hilft wirklich, also du solltest das unbedingt mal ausprobieren!! 

Supper, ein halbes Jahr und keine Algen mehr, gut das es endlich EM gibt, da haben wir schon alle drauf gewartet.

Mein Kommentar: Da will mal wieder einer mit Problemmen anderer Geld machen, wie so oft. Allers blödsinn, es gibt keine Wunder . Ihr findet hier im Forum aber viele gute und ehrliche Tipps, was ihr machen könnt und da müst Ihr nichts kaufen und könnt die 25 EUR an ein Kinderheim spenden.

Gruß Koi


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

*...*

Hallo koi-NB,

sach mal, weisste überhaupt wovon du in deinem Beitrag redest ? Kennst du diese Wirkung  ? Ich denke eher nicht .... kauf dir mal 1-2 Bücher und du wirst staunen, was du da zu Augen bekommst.

Wenn du jetzt von herkömlichen "Algenverschwindibussmitteln" reden würdest,  könnte ich deinen Umnut über die 25 Euro verstehen ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tom / Administrator,

Leider steht in deinem Beitrag nichts neues. Es geht hier auch in keiner weise um die Bedeutung von Mikroorganismen. Gerne können wir uns über Fakten streiten oder auch Erfahrungen austauschen Wenn du gerne EM nutzen möchtest ist es ja auch ok. Jeder der das möchte kann es tun, jeder wie er möchte Offensichtlich ist es aber so, dass wir sehr unterschiedliche Bücher lesen. Ich finde es auch sehr abstoßend wenn jemand versucht mit den sorgen von Menschen Geld zu machen. Hier werden nun wahre wunder versprochen. Es ist gut fürs Auto, gut für die Küche und  wer es in seinen Teich schüttet hat nach 4 Wochen keine Allgen mehr. Tut mir leid, ein schöner Beitrag für den 1.April , das ist dann aber auch alles.
Nichts für ungut, in deinem Forum gibt es viele gute beitrage, dieser gehört leider nicht dazu.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

*...*

Hallo Andreas,

sicher steht in meinem Beitrag nichts neues ... auch ist klar, wer extreme Algen in seinem Teich hat, dem ist auch mit diesem natürlichen Produkt nicht geholfen ... aber:

Genau diese Art von EM kannst du auch ohne das Mittel erzeugen/in deinem Teich haben, durch eine bestimmte Beschickung entweder eines Filters in mehreren Stufen oder in Form des eingebrachten Materials ( Sand/Kies/Feinkies/Verschiedenste Pflanzen) eines Filtergrabens/Pflanzenfilters.

Ich hab nichts dagegen und bin meistens sogar froh, wenn altbewährte Dinge in Sachen Teich in Frage gestellt werden, ohne Chemie oder Scheinmittel, aber einfach zu sagen das ist humbug oder Quatsch, das lasse ich nicht gelten.

Wenn du schon so penetrant an dieses Thema herangehst (wie an so viele andere Themen auch), dann bitte mit Erklärungen, warum dies nicht funktionieren sollte, ansonsten werte ich deine Aussage als blubb blubb ab und gehe auf keine weitere Antworten ein, auch nicht im Chat !


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Jetzt habe ich den ganzen Abend auf diesem Thema herumgekaut und mich gefragt, ob ich mich dazu äussern soll. Wenn ich einmal davon absehe, dass Andreas mit recht harten Bandagen eingestiegen ist (ich glaube, bei ein wenig Mässigung im Ton - nicht in der Sache - kämen wir alle prima miteinander aus) - tja, dann kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen und sagen, dass auch ich mehr als skeptisch bin.

Es ist wie fast überall, wo erstaunliche Wunder vermarktet werden: Ausser pauschalen Begeisterungsstürmen sucht man vergeblich nach einer nachvollziehbaren Begründung. Und nicht etwa die skeptische Gemeinde muss begründen, dass das _nicht _funktioniert, sondern diejenigen, die eine wunderbare Wirkung versprechen, müssen wenigstens einmal nachvollziehbar erläutern, welche Vorgänge sich denn da abspielen sollen.

Denn offenbar bilden sich die EM nicht von allein, sondern müssen gezüchtet/gemischt/angesetzt werden. Warum ist das so ? Eine Mischung von aeroben und anaeroben Bakterien ? Der symbiotische Effekt ist zwar nicht zwingend logisch, hätte aber wenigstens einen gewissen Charme, wenn er ganz bestimmte, weder im Lebensraum der einen noch der anderen Bakterienart anzutreffende Umstände erfordern würde. Tatsächlich ist das Umfeld aber _beliebig _- und damit stimmt die Gleichung wieder nicht mehr. Die anaeroben Bakterien sollen unter Sauerstoffabgabe Stickstoff zehren und damit die aeroben Bakterien "nähren" ? Wieso, wenn die aeroben auch allein existieren können ? In einer aeroben Umgebung (wie in einem Gartenteich, wenn er nicht schon umgekippt ist) halten sich anaerobe Mikroorganismen allenfalls in - aber nun wirklich anaeroben - kleinen Zonen. Deshalb _kann _der Effekt eigentlich nicht grossartig spürbar sein. Natürlich wird es z.B. tief in Filterschwämmen auch ein paar anaerobe Zonen geben. In Kläranlagen gibt es ganz bewusst eine anaerobe _Stufe_. Aber entweder ist die Umgebung aerob _oder _anaerob. Selbst wenn das aber alles wie angesprochen funktioniert, dann in genau dem Masse, wie es bei traditioneller Prozessbeschreibung auch schon von "normalen" Bakterien zu erwarten ist. Also gerade keine Wunder. Wer behauptet, Wunder  herbeiführen zu können, muss diese wenigstens auch begründen können.

Weiter ist mir die angegebene Wirkungsbreite genauso suspekt wie Aspirin gegen alle Krankheiten von der Grippe bis zum Magenkrebs: Aspirin hat durchaus eine nachvollziehbare Wirkungsweise, es sollte aber nicht dazu missbraucht werden, Effekte zu unterstellen, die ausserhalb dieses Spektrums liegen. Wenn ich das richtig vesrtanden habe, sollen die EM zeitgleich nitrifizieren und denitrifizieren. Und sich gleichzeitig noch in nahezu einer beliebigen Umgebung halten. 

Sorry, dazu fehlt mir nicht nur der Glaube (wir erinnern uns an die Sache mit dem Urgesteinsmehl, um das es auch sehr ruhig geworden ist), die Fundstellen strahlen zudem einen geradezu religiösen Eifer aus, dem ich immer mit Misstrauen gegenüberstehe. Jünger zeichnen sich eben dadurch aus, dass sie glauben und nicht wissen. 

Andererseits lasse ich mich durch rationale Argumente gerne überzeugen.

Mit besten Grüssen
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

*re*

hallo Stefan
mit Deinem Beitrag solltest Du das Recht erworben haben
den  Aufkleber

* CD*

 dir ans Auto zu kleben   




schönen Tag
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

hallo stefan,

und dieser satz ist die krönung:


> Jünger zeichnen sich eben dadurch aus, dass sie glauben und nicht wissen



ich hoffe er ist nicht mit einem copyright belegt - denn ich habe ihn bereits in mein vokabular dankend aufgenommen  :razz:  :razz: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Guten Abend,

Skepsis ist ein guter Weg zur Diskussion, aber wie schon erwähnt kann man das in Maßen machen und mit einer einleuchtenden Erklärung, die uns StefanS gegeben hat.

Sicher ist es kein Wundermittel, wer weiss ob es funktioniert (vor allen Dingen wie von StefanS erwähnt, ist das beliebige Umfeld genau das Problem), es wird sicher einige Leuds anlocken, die das ausprobieren wollen, die einen mit mehr, die anderen mit keinem Erfolg.

Trotzdem empfinde ich es als sehr interessant, was da versucht wird zu vermarkten, wohl eher mit weniger Erfolg, denn dessen Einsatz ist eher in der Pflanzenklärtechnik zu finden und nicht in unseren Pfützen. Warum diese EMs allerdings auch "angesetzt" werden müssen, ist mir ebenfalls noch ein Rätsel.

Ich werde mal versuchen, dies in verständliche Worte zu fassen, was ich sagen will:

Als Vorraussetzung nehmen wir mal eine Pflanze,stark wurzelnd, z.B. eine Segge, diese sind in einem Substrat sagen wir aus Sand/Lehm. Nach HOFFMANN (1991) sind die Zonen wie folgt eingeteilt, im Bereich einer Pflanze:

Obere Zone - anaerob
Unter Zone - aerobe und anaerobe Zone

Wenn man ein paar Pflanzen auf ziemlich enger Stelle hat, ich denke da an eine Flachwasserzone, da merkt man es am deutlichsten. Dort wird die oberste Schicht nach einer gewissen Zeit schwarz/dunkel, die sog. Schlammschicht. Die untere, zum Teil aerobe Schicht ist von der Farbe eher etwas braun.

Was passiert nun in diesen Schichten ?

Die Sauerstoffversorgung wird infolge der Durchwurzelung der Schichten direkt (Sauerstoffabgabe der Wurzeln) und indirekt (Offenhaltung und Vergrösserung des Porenraumes) verbessert. Aerobe Bereiche finden sich vor allem in unmittelbarer Nähe der Wurzeln. Die höchsten Konzentrationen aerober Bakterien finden sich direkt auf den Wurzeln und in deren umittelbarer Nähe.

Organisches Material wird von den Mikroorganismen angegriffen und zum Teil in die mineralischen Ausgangsstoffe Kohlendioxid (co2) und Wasser zerlegt. Diesen Vorgang nennt man Mineralisierung. Der Bestandsabfall von Pflanzen führt auch in unseren Teichen zu einem zusätzlichen und erheblichen Eintrag von organischer Substanz (wer macht schon jeden Tag abgestorbene Pflanzenreste weg ?).

Das dabei freigesetzte Ammonium wird in den wurzelnahen, sauerstoffreichen Zonen von bestimmten Bakterien in Nitrat umgewandelt (Nitrifikation). In wurzelfernen, sauerstoffarmen Bereichen widerrum nutzen andere Mikroben das Nitrat, wobei Luftstickstoff entsteht (Denitrifikation).

Als Produkt aus diesen sicherlich nicht einfachen Prozessen entsteht eine ständig wachsende Schlammschicht.

So erklär ich mir das ganze Mittel, es hilft, gewisse Bereiche zu unterstützen bzw. zu aktivieren, was aus eigener Kraft nicht geschafft werden kann. 

Das, was wohl in deren Erläuertungen fehlt und dadurch stark unterschätzt wird, ist das natürlich vorhandensein von entsprechendem Substrat mit einer ausreichende Bepflanzung . Egal wieviel man von diesem Mittel einsetzt, es wird und kann ohne o.a. Vorraussetzungen nicht funktionieren, allerdings bei Vorhandensein beschleunigen, das ist meine Meinung.

Literatur: "Wasserreinigung mit Pflanzen" 2.erweiterte Auflage, Friedrich Wissing/Karl-Friedrich Hofmann

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Ja Tommi, genau so ist es nach meinem Empfinden richtig und zutreffend beschrieben. Nur, wenn es eben realistisch und nicht wundersam beschrieben wird, kauft kein Mensch EM ! Denn erstens siedelt sich so ein Bakterienmix von alleine an und zweitens halten sich die Mengeneffekte in Grenzen: Wie viel Wasser wird schon durch anaerobe Bereiche gespült, ohne dass sie aerob werden ?

Und nun wird bei EM ein (aus meiner kleingeistigen Sicht   ) Mythos aufgebaut, der diese zwngsläufig Mengenbegrenzung aufheben soll und ganz normale Bakterien zu Superbakterien macht. _Das _glaube ich gerade nicht - was Du beschrieben hast sehr wohl ! Hast Du einmal in den genannten Foren gestöbert, was da alles bewirkt werden soll ? Von Blattlaus- über Krebsbekämpfung (das war bei mir ein Schuss ins Blaue...) bis hin zum Ablösen hartnäckiger Fette ist alles dabei. Und genau das macht mir die Sace so suspekt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

ich denke, wer einigermassen mit den Abläufen in einem Teich weiss (je mehr Bücher ich lese, umso mehr schauert es mich, was ich früher mal verzapft habe   ), was er zu tun hat.

Immer mehr kristallisiert sich heraus, das einzig wahre und die Kunst, einen sauberen Teich zu haben, ist der Teichbau mit Zonen (wobei Azurit bei mir vor Ort  sehr gute Ideen geliefert hat), entsprechendes Substrat und die Pflanzenwelt.

Weitergelesen habe ich dort nicht, wie von dir erwähnt, der eine schreibt toll funkt, die andere sagt iss schaize ... das Umfeld ist einfach zu verschieden.

Alles andere kann man zwar durch Mittel kompensieren und/oder  ausgleichen, aber dies ist nur temporär. Sämtliche Mittelchenhersteller profitieren genau von diesem Problem , nämlich ungenügende Anzahl von Pflanzen und Substrat, ungenügende Zonenprofile ...  Ursachenbeseitung ist gefragt, nicht Symptome behandeln, wie immer der alte Spruch   ..

Und wenn ich in Pfütze 2 schaue, weiss ich mittlerweile genau, was in Pfütze 1 schiefgelaufen ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
anscheinend hat sich hier noch keiner mit diesen EM-Organismen in der Praxis beschäftigt. Ist auch nicht weiter schlimm, dann werde ich mich selbst mal weiter um Informationen kümmern. 
Aber unser Administrator hat, soweit ich es bis jetzt beurteilen kann, die Sache gut beschrieben. 
Die EM sollen sich anscheinend positiv in das Mikrosystem Boden einbringen und die Umsetzungsprozesse unterstützten bzw. beschleunigen. Die Ansatzlösung EM A wird aus 3% EM1 + 3% Zuckerrohrmelasse + 94% Wasser hergestellt. EM 1 ist die Urlösung, die zur Herstellung von EM A benötigt wird. EM A ist das aktivierte Produkt, dass in den meisten Anwendungen zum Einsatz kommt.

Um eines klarzustellen, ich bin (noch) kein Nutzer diesen Mittels, ich vertreibe das Mittel nicht und erhalte auch keine Provisionen für Werbung etc.. Ich habe hier nur geschrieben, weil die Schilderungen so verblüffend in ihren Aussagen sind und ich hoffte im Teichumfeld Erfahrungen austauschen zu können.

Um das Thema zu schließen, hier für die, die doch neugierig geworden sind, noch einige Informationen (*nicht *von mir, heute sind die oben angegebenen Bücher gekommen und ich habe im Netz noch etwas recherchiert).
*Zu Entdeckung/Entwicklung/Einsatz:*
Die Natur und alles Leben auf der Erde braucht die Elemente Sonne, Wasser Luft und Erde, deren Einflüsse mit den Sinnesorganen wahrgenommen werden können. Bedauerlicherweise werden die Mikroorganismen als 5. Element von den Sinnesorganen nicht wahrgenommen und somit wird ihnen zu wenig Beachtung geschenkt.
Die Mikroorganismen sorgen seit bestehen der Erde für das Wachstum, die Hygiene und andere wichtige Stoffkreisläufe. Dieses lebenswichtige und selbstregulierende „Element“ wird zum Schaden der Natur und für den Mensch mit unnatürlichen Maßnahmen zunehmend mit gesundheitlichen Auswirkungen durch unnatürliche Produkte und Anwendungen verdrängt bzw. ersetzt. Die Natur hätte die Möglichkeit sich selbst zu helfen, wenn ihr dies auch ermöglicht würde, so wie die Selbstheilungskräfte bei Mensch und Tier. Aus unerklärlichen Gründen werden diese Möglichkeiten zum Schutz der Natur nicht genutzt, sondern die Zusätze nach technischen und wirtschaftlichsten Kriterien ausgewählt und entschieden.
In diesem Zusammenhang und zur rechten Zeit begann Herr Prof. Teruo Higa wegen seiner Kunstdünger-Allergie 1982 nach einer biologischen Alternative zu suchen. Es waren verschiedene Mikroorganismenkulturen, welche zunächst getrennt nach ihren Wirksamkeiten und Eigenschaften erforscht wurden. Diese Forschung wurde aber nach ca. 3 Jahren als nicht effizient abgebrochen. Als Zeichen für das Ende dieser Forschung, wurden die einzelnen Kulturen für die Entsorgung zusammengeschüttet, aber aus zeitlichen Gründen in dieser Form noch nicht sofort entsorgt. Erst nach einigen Tagen schüttete Herr Prof. Teruo Higa dann diese Mischung selbst auf der Wiese als Zeichen für das Ende dieser Forschungsarbeit aus. Nach einer längeren Zeit fiel dann auf, dass genau an dieser Stelle die Wiese schneller wuchs als anderswo. Somit war wie schon viele andere Pioniere vor ihm, der Entdecker der „Mister Zufall“, dem heute schon viele  Anwender weltweit dankbar sind.
*Inzwischen wird in über 100 Ländern der Erde mit diesem Produkt gearbeitet. In Europa wenden über 5.000 Bauern EM an, obwohl es erst seit 7 Jahren bekannt ist. Weltweit arbeiten über 1,5 Mio. Bauern damit.[/*u]
Mehrere 1000 Haushalte in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz benutzen EM als Hygienemittel. Inzwischen gibt es auch Hotels, Ferien auf dem Bauernhof und Pensionen, die EM zur Vermeidung von Chemie in der Hygiene einsetzen. 
Wissenschaftliche Beurteilungen liegen bisher aus Deutschland nur wenige vor. In Südostasien und USA wird schon länger an der wissenschaftlichen Beurteilung gearbeitet. Dort gibt es Erfahrungen von mehr als 20 Jahren. Der EM-Verein www.emev.info bietet neben einem Magazin auch Berichte.
Vom 18. - 20. September 2004 findet in Niederlande die 1. EM-Konferenz in Europa statt, zu der auch Prof. Higa erwartet wird ( www.em-european-conference.net )

*Zu den Mikroorganismen wird folgendes erläutert:* 
Es gibt im allgemeinen drei Arten von Mikroorganismen, nämlich aufbauende, abbauende und opportunistische. Die letztgenannte Art ist – wie in der menschlichen Gesellschaft auch – die größte Gruppe und schließt sich immer der Art an, die in einem System vorherrscht („Dominanzprinzip“). Welche Art von Mikroorganismen die „Führung“ übernimmt, ist von den Umweltbedingungen abhängig. In der heutigen Landwirtschaft, die durch die Verwendung von faulender Gülle, Kunstdünger und anderer Agrochemie gekennzeichnet ist, sind meist abbauende Mikroorganismen vorherrschend, wodurch leicht Krankheiten entstehen. Die EM-Technologie beeinflusst die mikrobielle Umwelt daher in einer Art, dass die aufbauenden Mikroorganismen vorherrschend werden können. 
Mikrobielle Prozesse finden praktisch überall statt, und man kann dabei zwischen oxidativen (aeroben) und fermentativen (anaeroben) Prozessen unterscheiden („Fermentationsprinzip“). Bei aeroben Prozessen ist – wie der Name sagt – Sauerstoff zugegen, bei anaeroben Prozessen nicht. Durch die gegenwärtige Umweltverschmutzung lebt der überwiegende Teil der Menschheit wie auch der Pflanzen- und Tierwelt unter Bedingungen, in denen eine extreme Oxydation vorherrscht. Dadurch wird die Entstehung vieler Krankheiten – bis hin zum Krebs – begünstigt. EM produziert sogenannte „Antioxydantien“, die eine ausgeprägte Antioxidationsfähigkeit besitzen und sich daher günstig auf Gesundheit und Umwelt auswirken. Wenn weniger Oxydation auftritt, kann die Pflanze leichter Nährstoffe aufnehmen, und es werden zugleich die anaeroben Fermentationsprozesse stimuliert. 
Bei den fermentativen (anaeroben) Prozessen kann man zwischen einer nützlichen Fermentation (= Reife) und einer schädlichen Fermentation (= Fäulnis) unterscheiden. Bei der Fäulnis werden Eiweißstoffe von bestimmten Mikroorganismen anaerob abgebaut, wobei faul riechende Produkte entstehen, die meistens giftig sind (Ammoniak, Methan etc.) In der EM-Technologie sorgt die Anwesenheit von photosynthetischen Mikroorganismen dafür, daß die Fäulnisprodukte zur Produktion wertvoller Stoffe benützt werden. Somit wird der Fäulnisprozeß in einen Reifeprozeß umgewandelt. 
Bei Fermentationsprozessen wird generell weniger Energie frei als bei den Oxydationsprozessen, welche durch die EM-Technologie unterdrückt werden. Daher bleibt mehr Energie im Boden bzw. in der Pflanze, wodurch bessere Produktionsbedingungen geschaffen und Krankheiten unterdrückt werden können. 
Das Zusammenwirken unterschiedlicher, einander ergänzender Mikrobenstämme hilft in Summe also beim Aufbau einer idealen Humusschicht, die locker ist, gute Fähigkeiten zur Wasserbindung besitzt (wichtig in Trockenzeiten!), wärmer als üblich ist (ein eigenes „Kleinklima“ entsteht, die Vegetationszeit verlängert sich um etwa 14 Tage!) und ein ideales Nährstoffangebot zur Verfügung stellt. Die Pflanzen gedeihen dadurch gleichmäßiger, formschöner und wohlschmeckender als normalerweise. 

Über die genannten Anwendungsfelder hinaus wird mit „EM“ inzwischen auch in zahllosen anderen Bereichen experimentiert. Große Erfolge gibt es in der Geruchsbeseitigung (zum Beispiel im Tierstall), beim Recyceln von Nutzwasser (wo die Mikroorganismen wieder für Trinkwasserqualität sorgen), und vor allem im gesundheitlichen Bereich, wo die antioxidative Wirkung zunehmend für Aufsehen sorgt. 

*Für Teiche habe ich folgende Anwendungsempfehlung gefunden: *
Im Laufe der Zeit kommt es durch Fremdeintrag am Boden der Teiche oder Biotope zu organischen Ablagerung, wie Staub, Blütenpollen, Laub, abgestorbene Wasserpflanzen, Kot von Wasservögeln, Fischen usw.. Eine fehlende Mikrobiologie verhindert den Abbau oder die Reduktion dieser Organik, was Algenbildung, trübes Wasser und andere unerwünschte Auswirkungen zur Folge haben kann. Bei den überhöhten organischen Rückständen in Fischzuchtteichen, ist ein völliges Leeren und Absaugen des Schlamms unumgänglich, was mit viel Arbeitsaufwand verbunden ist. Hierdurch entstehen hygienische Probleme, mit negativen Folgen für den Fischbestand. Aufgrund der sehr unterschiedlichen Bedingungen bei den Gewässern, ist die folgende Beschreibung nur für einen Teich mit nur geringem Fischbestand bestimmt. Für die Anwendungsmenge ist zwischen einem Teich mit oder ohne Frischwasserzulauf zu unterscheiden. Dem Teich ist ohne Zulauf ca. 0,1% EM gut verteilt zuzugeben. Sollte die organische Ablagerung auf dem Boden des Teichs sehr stark sein, ist die Menge von EM zunächst bis auf die Hälfte zu reduzieren und die Reaktion abzuwarten. Mit der Zugabe Von EM wird die auf dem Boden im Teich befindliche organische Ablagerung durch die Aktivität der Mikroorganismen aufgewühlt und das Wasser für eine gewisse Zeit trüb, was wiederum von der Ablagerungsmenge und der zudosierten Menge an EM abhängig ist. Bei einem zu grossen Fischbestand, ist die Menge an EMA etwas zu erhöhen.

*Hier ein Bericht einer Teichsanierung:  *
30.9.2002 Tempel der Göttin der Kojs in Ise, Teichwasser mit EM saniert
Neben einem großen Teich in der Innenstadt von Ise steht ein Tempel der Göttin der japanischen Zierkarpfen, der Kojs. Durch Zufluss von Haushaltabwässern und Rückgang des Zuflusses aus einer Quelle war der Teich (ca. 1,5 ha, ca. 1,5 m tief) sehr verschmutzt und roch im Sommer unangenehm. Auf Initiative des EM-Vereins wurde gemeinsam mit der Stadt und der dortigen IHK (Industrie- u. Handelskammer - Arbeitsgruppe Stadtverschönerung) das Projekt vor einem Jahr gestartet, in dem mit EM die Wasserqualität verbessert und der Faulschlamm aufgelöst werden sollte. Pro Woche werden ca. 1 Liter EM1 (in entsprechender Aufbereitung mit Zuckerrohrmelasse und Keramik zu EMa) permanent zugegeben. Die Kosten trägt im ersten Jahr die IHK, im zweiten je zur Hälfte der Tempel und die IHK und im dritten Jahr der Tempel. Die IHK und der Tempel veranstalteten Bürgerversammlungen, um den Ablauf der Wasserverbesserung zu erklären und eine Akzeptanz bei den Bürgern zu erreichen. Folgende Erscheinungen wurden beobachtet: Nach kurzer Zeit (4 Wochen) schwammen Ablagerungen auf. Dies wird sich noch einige Male wiederholen, bis sich die Schlammschicht gelöst hat. In diesem Sommer stank der Teich nicht.Das Ergebnis ist für die Gemeinde überzeugend. 

*Hier ein Bericht von der Elbe Flutkatastrophe: *
www.zarm.uni-bremen.de/2forschung/grenzph/ohlhoff/publikat/EM_Hochwasser.pdf
*Und hier noch ein paar Forschungsprojekte (und damit soll es gut sein):* 
http://www.wiz.uni-kassel.de/foel/forschung.html
http://www.en-busca.de/wissenschaft/#em
* defekter Link entfernt *

Ich werde jetzt mal in Ruhe die beiden Bücher lesen und wenn ich dann immer noch beeindruckt bin, mir die Urlösung kommen lassen und etwas experimentieren. Ein „Wunder“-mittel wird es wohl nicht sein, aber eine günstige oder begünstigende Wirkung auf biologische Prozesse scheint es wohl zu haben. Und damit komme ich wieder zu meiner Ausgangsüberlegung – nämlich der Hilfe und Unterstützung der Teichbiologie gerade in kleinen Teichen. Denn, wenn auch ich es nicht benötige, so sind in meiner näheren Bekanntschaft einige Teichbesitzer mit Wasserpfützen kleiner 2000L die ständig mit irgendwelchen Problemen zu kämpfen haben. Wenn dort der Chemieeinsatz zurückgedrängt werden könnte – wären sicher nicht nur die Pflanzen und Tiere zufriedener.
In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Administrator schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke, wer einigermassen mit den Abläufen in einem Teich weiss (je mehr Bücher ich lese, umso mehr schauert es mich, was ich früher mal verzapft habe   )



Ist vielleicht jetzt hier etwas off-topic, aber: was sind das für Bücher? Ich interessiere mich auch für die Abläufe in einem Teich, die Teichbücher die ich kenne, handeln jedoch alle mehr vom Anlegen eines Teiches o.ä.. 

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

*...*

Hallo Horst,

danke für die ausführlichere Version. Mit einem laufe ich aber nicht so ganz konform, nämlich das Mittel bei kleineren Teichen einzusetzen.

Das meiste Problem, was kleine "Pfützen" sind nicht die Mikroorganismen, sondern eher Überbesatz, kein oder schlechtes Substrat und zuwenig Pflanzen. Ob dann dieses Mittel auch wirkt, ohne ständiges und begleitendes Einbringen in Abständen stelle ich sehr in Frage, denn wo, wenn nicht an Pflanzen oder im Substrat sollen sie überleben ? In reinem Wasser sicher nicht ...

Ebenfalls schönes Wochenende (trotz Regen im Saarland  :cry: )


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Admin,

da stimme ich dir in allen Punkten zu. Ordentliches Substrat, dichte Bepflanzung (vor allem Unterwasser) und eine funktionierende Filterung (egal ob natürlich oder technisch) - damit funktioniert ein Teich im allgemeinen. 
Aber meist kommen Übersatz und fehlende oder schlechte Filterung gerade bei kleinen Teichen zusammen; und oft die fehlende Bereitschaft (auch aus finanziellen Gründen) grundlegende Änderungen herbeizuführen. Wenn dann ein natürliches Mittel für die nunmal vorhandenen Fische etc. ein "besseres+gesünderes" Medium erzeugen/stützen kann, dann wäre doch geholfen!? Wie gesagt, ich mach mich mal schlauer - und berichte wieder.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

*zufall*

nAbend
wie der Zufall es will :
heute beim Abendbrot Bier Fernsehen br
http://www.br-online.de/umwelt-gesu...garten/garten/mikroorganismen_effektive.shtml

langsam wird es interresant

was mich dabei stört ist die unklare Bezeichnung und die schwammigen
Aussprüche zu den Wirkmechanismen,
sowie die sektenhafte Vertriebswerbung !
(hallo Waterwinch)
bei dem oben genannten Bericht hat auch eine Prof. der Universität Leipzig
Institut f. Bakteriologie und Mykologie
Veterinärmedizinische Fakultät gesprochen und jedes bekämpfte Bakterium genau benannt  außer
was denn EM´s genau  sind

 und was ist effektiv ?
Grippeviren sind auf ihre Art auch effektiv ,
Bush ist ein effektiver Präs.

kommt nur auf den Betrachter an.

also ich probiers aus ! mal sehen an wem/was   8) 
schaumermal

schönen Abend


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo Karsten,

genau so sehe ich das auch.  Die Beschreibungen sind so verwaschen, vermischen derart schwammig Bekanntes mit sektiererischen Aussagen, dass  man sie nur als Bla-Bla bezeichnen kann. Pseudo-wissenschaftliches Gerede. Nicht das, was ich erwarte. Wenn Feuer, Wasser, Luft und Erde bemüht werden (das ist Alchemie !), sagt das über  EM noch überhaupt nichts aus. Das kann ich auch konstatieren, ohne irgend etwas selbst ausprobiert zu haben. 

Andererseits wird es nichts schaden. Ich bin an Erfahrungsberichten von Mitgliedern, auf deren Wort ich viel gebe, sehr interessiert. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

Ich kann dem teichfreund StefanS nur voll zustimmen, und wenn es mir auch etwas schwer fällt( aufgrund seiner unsachlichen Beiträge zu diesen Thema) auch Tom hat aus seiner Sicht recht. Das Problem ist nur das es 100% gegensätzliche Anforderungen an den Teich gibt. So versucht Tom zusätzliches Substrat in seinen Teich reinzubringen, sandere geben 400 EURO für einen Schlammsauger aus um diese möglichst schnell wieder aus dem Teich herauszubekommen. Für einige Teichfreunde stehen die Pflanzen im Vordergrund, für andere die Fische, einer möchte eine perfekte Seerose der andere eine klare Sicht auf seine fische und dann gibt es welche die wollen beides, wollen einen schönen Pflanzenteich wie StefanS und gleichzeitig so eine schönen Koiteich wie rainthannner und das sind die , die echt Probleme haben, denn das geht nun wirklich nicht. Die Teichfreunde die alles haben wollen, die brauchen Wunder, die brauchen auch EM. Ich hatte in meinem Teich so ein wunder, doch dazu habe ich besser einen eigenen Beitrag geschrieben (Teichmuscheln). Keiner wird, so glaube ich die Wirkung der Mikroorganismen in Zweifel ziehen, nur wer sich hinstellt und behauptet die Lösung aller Lösungen gefunden zu haben und damit auch noch 25 Euro abzogen will, dafür auch noch einen Tempel besuchen muss, also der ist nicht ......

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

jetzt les ich hier schon eine ganze Weile mit...

Als Karsten diese Prof. von der Leipziger Uni ansprach fiel mir sofort Fr. Prof. M.Krüger ein.. und richtig ihr Name tauchte bei Karstens Link auf...

Zum Thema: Mein Pferd hat seit mind. September 2003 ein Hautproblem... nach vielen Versuchen mit herkömmlichen Mitteln sprach ich eine Veterinärmedizinstudentin an... 
Und sie bekam von besagter Frau ein "Mittel".. ich weiß bis heute nicht, was da drin ist.... 
Nur eins weiß ich.. sie setzt es zuhause mit Zuckerrohrmelasse an und es sollen irgendwelche "Tierchen" also Mikroben oder so drin sein!
Ich soll es auf die betroffenen Stellen und das Futter sprühen... 
Vom Teich war nie die Rede  

Das Zeugs ist braun gefärbt und riecht eigenartig.  
Jetzt kommt mir natürlich der Gedanke... hab ich jetzt da unten im Keller 10Liter EM-Lösung stehen   

Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal die gute Frau anrufen... soll ich ja eh schon eine ganze Weile :? 


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo Nette,
die Bandbreite bewegt sich von Algenvertilgung bis zur Krebsheilung. Ist in der Apo schon länger ein Thema bei einem bestimmten Kundenkreis. Solche Wundermittelchen tauchen immer wieder mal auf und verschwinden wieder. Heisst aber nicht,dass sie in manchen Fällen auch wirklich helfen. Nur Allheilmittel sinds halt nicht. Ich will da keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, denn die gehört sicher nicht in ein Teichforum. Wers reintun will,soll es machen und glücklich werden.
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

schaut mal in diesem Link ab Seite 12. Hier wurde EM im Zusammenhang mit Krebsen und Forellen eingesetzt.

http://emev.owmedia.de/downloads/heft6.pdf

Annett, für dich ist das gezeigte Heft vielleicht schon ab Seite 10 interessant, denn dort geht es um Pferde.


----------

